# 1941 Air Ministry Pocket Watch



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

Can anybody shed any information about this WWII Air Ministry pocket watch?

In particular what the 6E/340 and PRINGLE represent.

I have tried Google but not much luck yet.




























Thanks guys.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I believe that the 6E/ indicates a Ground Crew timepiece?

From eleswhere, "6E/287 stopwatch intended for used in the medical branch".

However, some people claim 6E/50 as a navigators watch.


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Chris.

I think this BBC link may help to explain the Pringle link.

Pringle and Sons jewellery catalogues


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 29, 2011)

> I believe that the 6E/ indicates a Ground Crew timepiece?


Wrong... 6E/340 is always a navigators watch...36 Hours "leader type"

6E/234 is a 36 Hour Navigator "secondary type"

Best Regards


----------

